# Bite Suit Weights Demanet



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm debating between a Semi-Training and a Training weight Demanet suit.

Any thoughts on pro's and con's? How painful is using a semi-training suit full time? Would neoprene sleeves take the edge off?

Maneuverability is important to me.


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

Semi-comp. Neoprene will be good if you are getting bruised....


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks Tim, thats what I thought, just wanted to make sure before I dropped the cash!


----------



## Michael Santana (Dec 31, 2007)

My first suit is way too thick. I would trade a few bruises for mobility without looking back now. Neoprene Gaunlets work great.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

I have a semi-comp and love it. I wear neoprene sleeves also and will still get bruised, but I would rather be able to move good and get some bruises then to be like a marshmellow man with no flexability.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

If you get fit right you should have enough fabric for a decent slip so that the semi-comp won’t be an issue.


----------



## David Stucenski (Mar 29, 2008)

I love my semi-comp with neoprene sleeves. IT RULES!!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

leather and jute rules :lol:


----------

